# How do I disable laptop temporarily



## Sarahnewbie (Mar 19, 2011)

Hi, this may seem like a bizzare request, but drastic measures called for here. My husband is obsessed with working on the computer and the internet and its affected our marriage and I cant take anymore. I own the laptop and he doesnt have money to buy one. If I threaten to take it away he gets mad and the ensuing argument isnt worth it. As the laptop belongs to me I have decided to want to temporarily disable it so that when he pushes the button, it doesnt come on and it will look like it is just broken or something. Of course I have to be able to fix this as I dont want to break it, just have the option to put it out of action for a couple of weeks if necessary to give us time to work on our marriage. Please help and please dont judge - I am at the end of my tether now after almost 2 years of being 2nd place to a hard drive in our home. Laptop make is Hewlett Packard, G60 series.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi and welcome to TSF you can try this but please be carefull about storing and handling How to replace RAM in an HP G60-445DX laptop - by Greg Schwartz - Helium obviously you only need to remove at this point


----------



## Sarahnewbie (Mar 19, 2011)

Hi!

Thanks for the reply - a litte more technical than I had hoped for and would be worried about inadvertently touching something that would mean it wouldnt come on. Is there anything thats a little easier? Thanks so much for your time, much appreciated.

Sar.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Honestly that is probably the best you only handle it by the edges and store in a antistatic bag anti static bags - Google Search the computer will not boot with the ram out


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

Use a BIOS password or hide the battery. Either way it seems like this would also lead to an argument.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Thats why I thought of not booting lol


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

you could accidentally spill a coffee on the machine while he is working on it,but be careful if you go this road as it will prob destroy the machine,but he at least it will give you both time to talk and sort thing out,good luck with what ever you decide


----------

